# It Makes Me Sick



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

To see all the large adult trout that people kill down at the hot ditch/cove area do people think there is an endless supply of fish there these are all prime breeding size fish it wouldn't hurt my feelings at all if they put a 1 fish over 20" slot limit in place after nov 1st wonder how many people would be fishing there


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Stop crying ! Or at least it sounds that way . Go catch some or go release some either way. Mad that you dont access? If someone thought that there should be a morritorium or a limit there would be one or atleast after XX date. Don't mean to sound like an ass but, for real write a senator or something .I am not big on people poaching fish either but its legal and hey there is no limit right now! 
Go fish!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Bad advise there in there.*

Let him cry. He'll pee less. wdbrand.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Gee, where have I heard this argument before?


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

New Kent Newbie said:


> To see all the large adult trout that people kill down at the hot ditch/cove area do people think there is an endless supply of fish there these are all prime breeding size fish it wouldn't hurt my feelings at all if they put a 1 fish over 20" slot limit in place after nov 1st wonder how many people would be fishing there


i got to agree the fish population in the ditch has greatly declined this year went for catching 20 fish a day to 1 a day in just a matter of weeks.... i release just about all my fish and most of them being in the 20-29in range. it is pointless to fill 5 gallon buckets full of trout and puppy drum 1 day them come right back out there the next day and do they same thing. trust me i watch them do it all the time in boats and up on the vepco side of the ditch.
all i'm saying is go out, have fun catch fish, and take what u need and not what u want.
tight lines:fishing:`

on a different note umm has any1 notice this year the water has been much colder than in the past


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Usually people that complain about others catching big fish, can't catch big fish.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Hollybrooke said:


> Usually people that complain about others catching big fish, can't catch big fish.


Or they actually care about the fish stock, not bragging rights.

John


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

hollybrooke said:


> usually people that complain about others catching big fish, can't catch big fish. :d


10-4


lol

but wait I thought All the over fishing was done by commercial fishing-... 

This crap happens every year and every where. Besides if you know that your almost 100% gonna catch something in one spot and probably catch nothing in anthor-where would you go?


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

dipnet said:


> Gee, where have I heard this argument before?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

Hollybrooke said:


> Usually people that complain about others catching big fish, can't catch big fish.


here ya go i got a few for ya:--|

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=18296009&albumId=1284857


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

This argument was so much more spirited on the other site..very dissapointed!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jhmorgan said:


> This argument was so much more spirited on the other site..very dissapointed!!


i know! im still waiting.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Do any of ya'll have any actual data that supports your opinion? How do you know that these are the breeder fish that control the entire speckle trout population in the entire ocean?

Sure a big fish that is killed will not be able to reproduce and I understand that. However I also think the ditch only contains a small percentage of the overall speck population and removing the fish from there will not have an adverse affect to the overall population of species. Look at citation data from as little as 5 years ago. They are not prevalent. Look at the citation data from last year, quite an increase, and 2008 will probably be higher than O7. 

Yep, them trout sure are struggling to breed.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Holly its called more dum dums, the more of these you have the bigger the numbers youll have. As more people have found how to get there. Far as breeders i think one fish lays hundreds of thousands of eggs overtime depending her life span. I would be more concerned with the genetics you know that stuff big momma gives the kids, just my 2 cents im no freakin brain surgeon.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Hollybrooke said:


> Do any of ya'll have any actual data that supports your opinion? How do you know that these are the breeder fish that control the entire speckle trout population in the entire ocean?
> 
> Sure a big fish that is killed will not be able to reproduce and I understand that. However I also think the ditch only contains a small percentage of the overall speck population and removing the fish from there will not have an adverse affect to the overall population of species. Look at citation data from as little as 5 years ago. They are not prevalent. Look at the citation data from last year, quite an increase, and 2008 will probably be higher than O7.
> 
> Yep, them trout sure are struggling to breed.


taggin data suggests that the large fish that are caught in "dishcharge" areas seem to stay there. if there are 1000 trout over 10lbs in lets say the hot ditch and a 100 are taken out each year, u can assume not a 100 will grow to reach the 10lb mark. Simple math, more are being taken out now than before and nature will not be able to replace the big ones as fast as we can pluck them out.

the ditch population of fish has little if any measurable impact on the whole entire population. But you can damn sure bet that if the kills of all the 10lb trout out of the ditch keep goin up in number, the chance to catch a 10lber will go down.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

NTKG said:


> But you can damn sure bet that if the kills of all the 10lb trout out of the ditch keep goin up in number, so will the chance to catch a 10lber.


dont you mean down?


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

all i'm sayin is if ur going to keep fish don't go crazy and try to bring home a stringer of fish every time u go... yeah it might feel good but ur just hurting urself and eveyone else that fishes.. everytime that u do that in one area when u got 100's of people fishing it each day its like the fishing fleet that we have killin all the is fish in the bay each year.. and u wonder what happens to the croker and spot population.... bottom line is that if u want to fill ur cooler go hunting kill some of the deer that are over populated... take what u need and leave the rest to sport thats what cameras and live release citations are 4


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Hollybrooke said:


> Usually people that complain about others catching big fish, can't catch big fish.


hes not complaining bout the catching, but the keeping...and both newbie(who lives a long way from the salt) and wildsidearm catch their share of fish...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

jhmorgan said:


> This argument was so much more spirited on the other site..very dissapointed!!


This is about as "spirited" as it's gonna get on this site  I heard from a little bird that NS4D was carven on his new wacken club and was just waitting to test it out on someone


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shooter said:


> This is about as "spirited" as it's gonna get on this site  I heard from a little bird that NS4D was carven on his new wacken club and was just waitting to test it out on someone


Well then let me spout a lil then.

What makes me sick is these same guys that are saying shut up an quit whining are the same ones that see a pic of legal caught comm catch and go ape shit.

Recs do make a difference, so shut the hell up and fish.

Damn I need to fish....:beer:


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

ain't this some chit, the OPster has not replied at all. This kinda reminds me of the sol, and rdt group.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

WAIT! Are you guys saying that some fisherman are killing fish? 

Holy Crap, that must mean the Deer Hunters are actually killing Deer.

Just think what the ducks unlimited guys must be doing.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Well then let me spout a lil then.
> 
> What makes me sick is these same guys that are saying shut up an quit whining are the same ones that see a pic of legal caught comm catch and go ape shit.
> 
> ...


QFT. Especially the last line.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

You know what makes me sick? 1/5th of tequilla in 2 hours!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> You know what makes me sick? 1/5th of tequilla in 2 hours!


:--| No thanks.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Who the heck would eat anything caught in the hot ditch? That water is disgusting:--|. The same fools who kept stringer after stinger of giant tout will be the first to complain when there all gone!


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

*BRANDON* said:


> Who the heck would eat anything caught in the hot ditch? That water is disgusting:--QUOTE]
> 
> Well put Brandon and as someone posted earlier, thats what cameras and release citations are for. As far as the "I'm gonna fry it and hot grease kills everything argument" Yeah, try cooking mercury and other crap like that out of your fish! Let mw know how that goes.....:--|:--|
> 
> Ben


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Mercury? What mercury? I get all my feesh from Hot Deetch. Mmmmm yummy trouts!!! 










:--|


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

The thing that mystifies me about these fish is if they don't migrate like most everyone seems to think then where do they go after the water warms up because I've never heard of any great numbers of these gator trout that are caught except in the winter months. 

Is it that no one fishes for them except in the winter because things are slow everywhere else or is it that the folks that catch them during the spring, summer and fall are better at keeping the silent 'code' ?? 

How about it, does anyone know of anyone that targets or catches Specks that big except for near the ditch in the winter.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*what you need to do is..*

do more complaining to your govenor & DNR about the commercial fishing abuse. me personally i think that there should be NO commercial fishing within 5 miles of the bay & its tributaries. now is that is a little selfish of me to want to hurt honest comm. fisherman for the deeds of bad 1s, yes indeed, but 1 thing the comm. fisherman has that the rec. fisherman dont have that is have the DNR & the state (MD & VA) govt. in there pockets!!!


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Plenty of big ones are caught... not everyone reports when and where. And just because a "paper fish" is caught doesn't mean it was weighed, reported ect.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

jay b said:


> The thing that mystifies me about these fish is if they don't migrate like most everyone seems to think then where do they go after the water warms up because I've never heard of any great numbers of these gator trout that are caught except in the winter months.
> 
> Is it that no one fishes for them except in the winter because things are slow everywhere else or is it that the folks that catch them during the spring, summer and fall are better at keeping the silent 'code' ??
> 
> How about it, does anyone know of anyone that targets or catches Specks that big except for near the ditch in the winter.


their caught up by northern neck area and around maryland durning the summer then they make their descent (around the fall drum season)south following the mullet and such, but some as it was said are resident fish and spawn in the ditch as if they were down south till around march or so.... with that being said alot of fish from the mullet all the way up to the sharks migrate to the bay every year, if we as *FISHERMEN* hurt any of the population here it makes a difference everywhere else where the gulf stream flows. EX. remeber long time ago when we had the big massacre of king mackeral(i sure some1 could pull up a post on here about it)down in Fla. that made a really big inpacted on us, the outer banks so on so. there just now STARTIN TO MAKE A COME BACK after so many years. So next time u want to over indulge in what u keep, just think what u might being doin to yourself and every1 else


i asked a question about the water temp of the ditch lately being much lower this year than others, does any1 have any insight on that?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Aint seen no ice in the cove yet so id say everythings allright


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

wild sidearm said:


> i asked a question about the water temp of the ditch lately being much lower this year than others, does any1 have any insight on that?


I was concerned about this too so I did some research on some reputable websites like: algore.com, climatecrisis.com, wearedoomed.com, etc. and found that the lower water temps were due to global warming. Wow, go figure?


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

dipnet said:


> I was concerned about this too so I did some research on some reputable websites like: algore.com, climatecrisis.com, wearedoomed.com, etc. and found that the lower water temps were due to global warming. Wow, go figure?


this is somewhat true warmer winter = nice days=no heat=the plant not running as much letting the cool water filter in


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

red_fish said:


> this is somewhat true warmer winter = nice days=no heat=the plant not running as much letting the cool water filter in


See, told ya, I'm not nutz :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

So you really want to know where they go? ? ? 

Here is a link to the tagging report web page. There are reports of 11 years worth of data. In the back of each report is a listing by species of where the fish were released, recaptured and days out.

http://web.vims.edu/adv/recreation/tag/index.html?svr=www

Tom

PS I was going to copy the report for speckled trout but it did not copy an paste well so I just gave you guys the link.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Tom Powers said:


> So you really want to know where they go? ? ?
> 
> Here is a link to the tagging report web page. There are reports of 11 years worth of data. In the back of each report is a listing by species of where the fish were released, recaptured and days out.
> 
> ...


this tells me that the fish in the ditch tend to stay there, and fish caught elsewhere are usually recaptured in a different spot.
it also tells me you might want to think twice before you eat fish from the ditch (if there are any left)


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im sorry... did everyone miss that when i posted it the first time?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> im sorry... did everyone miss that when i posted it the first time?


Why are you being like my ..... you know, sensitive?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

How about that fingertrap.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Why are you being like my ..... you know, sensitive?


Clay you know those Metro-sexual Richmond guys are all sensative, let him have his due credit 

To answer your question Neil, I can't speak for everyone but being that I asked the question, yes I missed your post of the info.

Tom, thanks that's some good stuff.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Why are you being like my ..... you know, sensitive?



hahaha. clay i told you its a great joke..... it can be used anywhere there isnt women....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jay b said:


> Clay you know those Metro-sexual Richmond guys are all sensative, let him have his due credit
> 
> .


 ah ha. well you know my generation is nothign but a bunch of instant feedback requirin cry babies that think obama is going to save the planet from destruction and zombies.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Just yanking your chain brother, besides it just seemed like a good spot to ask the question and I certainly don't spend enough time on the net to see it all. Glad to see you and your generation are so optimistic about our future, I guess I'd qualify as one of those zombies.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jay b said:


> Just yanking your chain brother, besides it just seemed like a good spot to ask the question and I certainly don't spend enough time on the net to see it all. Glad to see you and your generation are so optimistic about our future, I guess I'd qualify as one of those zombies.




my northern va roots have all been washed out as an unfortunate by product of southern American influence.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 20, 2008)

*Do some research before bashing folks*

Speckled trout are as abundant as Menhaden, they just take 2 years to obtain breeding age. A 2 year old trout averages 2-3lbs, so stop whining. Why not bitch at the folks who keep 200 Spot a day and end up tossing 175 of em when they get home!!!!!!!!!!!1:--|


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Fish-On if that's true about Specks only taking 2 yrs. to make breeding age then the Speck population in the Elizabeth river has nothing to worry about. The 8-14 lb. class fish may be caught up with all the pressure but I can't tell you how many of little guys I caught and released this past year from the locks to Craney Island. The next question is how long does it take for them to reach that 8-14 lb. class in order to replace the ones being caught and kept.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

jay b said:


> The next question is how long does it take for them to reach that 8-14 lb. class in order to replace the ones being caught and kept.


i think the point that some are trying to make is that it doesnt matter because with this kind of fishing pressure, they will be caught and kept before they ever get to that size.

a mature speck grows about 1 1/2 to 2in every year, after reaching breeding age.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

Fish On said:


> Speckled trout are as abundant as Menhaden, they just take 2 years to obtain breeding age. A 2 year old trout averages 2-3lbs, so stop whining. Why not bitch at the folks who keep 200 Spot a day and end up tossing 175 of em when they get home!!!!!!!!!!!1:--|


if u been reading my posts i think u would have had this question answered


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I have been fishing for trout since around 1988-89, I remember years that spikes were seldom seen mainly 15 to 20 inch trout. Other years they came out of the woodwork. The advent of web forums has affected places like the ditch but it has never been kept a secret for as long as I can remember... but most anglers covered their boats for the winter and were done till Spring. The ditch is known for big fish and now with everyone on the paper hunt its the "go to place" for a higher than average chance at a citation. Same thing happened before Mother Nature took over the pond at the Northern side of Oregon Inlet... You could almost guarantee decent specks anytime you went even in the dead heat of summer. I recall people even seining the pond at times for fish. It was under constant pressure but was always a magnet for fish until shifting sands, ocean overwash, and of course restrictions because of nesting birds shut it down. If the ditch is your thing have at it, to me its the hunt in open water that makes Gator fishing a challenge.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

i am keeping my limit everytime i go if i catch my limit i am still eating on the 300+ spot,400+croakers and the dozen or so flounder i caught last summer and still have bout 40 packs of fish left so im glad i kept 150 spot those two times i went spot fishing and coolers full of croakers when i went so keep what you want if you pack it right it will last and its legal so have fun and eat fish:fishing:


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Billy J said:


> i am keeping my limit everytime i go *if i catch my limit*:



-pertaining to specs at the HD-
if every recreational fisherman had that attitude, it wouldn't be a matter of "if i catch my limit". more like "if i catch a fish".


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

if its legal and your going to use the fish billy j why not ? maybe you should look into some commercial fishing get yourself some tags for rocks /blackfish/flounder..
maybe you should get some hook and line gear permits!! alot of fun and alot of money ! believe me i know


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

I just wish I could catch more then two fish a day seems like every time a do get into them some dope comes and drops there 50 anchor in my lap


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

hey whitewater if i could afford it I would do all that. no fish ever goes to waste in my family


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Out Sick said:


> *BRANDON* said:
> 
> 
> > Who the heck would eat anything caught in the hot ditch? That water is disgusting:--QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Whitewater2 said:


> if its legal and your going to use the fish billy j why not ? maybe you should look into some commercial fishing get yourself some tags for rocks /*blackfish*/flounder..
> maybe you should get some hook and line gear permits!! alot of fun and alot of money ! believe me i know


It's called a Tog. The interstate is that way.....go north. Keep going til you get tired of rude people, then come back, call it a Tog, and FOR GOD SAKE STOP PRONOUNCING THE "L" IN NORFUK!!!

oh, and you're not allowed to use the term"rock" to talk about a fish until you do what I said above


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

opcorn:
let see what happens next


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

TreednNC said:


> You know what makes me sick? 1/5th of tequilla in 2 hours!


Or Jack.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

virginia boy 1 said:


> Out Sick said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ so thats why this bastage gave me all the fish last time we went.....then called me to ask how I was doing......
> ...


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

haha virginia boy your a funny kid... BLACK FISH buddy and FLUKE and STRIPERS......maybe i should give you a tissue for those tears ...and maybe a fishing lesson or 2 ! stop crying


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Whitewater2 said:


> haha virginia boy your a funny kid... BLACK FISH buddy and FLUKE and STRIPERS......maybe i should give you a tissue for those tears ...and maybe a fishing lesson or 2 ! stop crying


awwww.....poor yankee boy can't take a joke.

and, sure. give me a fishing lesson. on your boat. tell me when to be there and where to meet you, and I will be there! I'll bring some beer. You pay for gas.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

before this gets outta hand, it's "Nawfuk"


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Dr. Bubba said:


> before this gets outta hand, it's "Nawfuk"


my bad. It is indeed Nawfuk.

also, whitewater, say Poquoson 3 times. Pronounce it right, and I might give YOU a free fishing lesson. Kid.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I think Dr Bubba was in a very nice way telling you to play nice and get this off the personal level, I ain't gonna be so nice.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Shooter said:


> I think Dr Bubba was in a very nice way telling you to play nice and get this off the personal level, I ain't gonna be so nice.


awwww man. I'm just picking on the guy. No harm intended. plus, he might give me a fishing lesson.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

it's all good! Oh wait....I'm in the middle of a ditch post....whoops....don't mind me. 

I like circle hooks!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

See Dr Bubba,,, I told ya this good Mod evil Mod thing would work but ya need to quit being so mean all the time 

I know ya haven't booted anyone in a few weeks but the fish will come back soon


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

hahah you might need that fishing lesson so be nice. and my boats up north , id take you but i dont think you can handle IT . maybe we should just buy you some dramamine and a "FISHING FOR DUMMYS BOOK"


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Whitewater2 said:


> hahah you might need that fishing lesson so be nice. and my boats up north , id take you but i dont think you can handle IT . maybe we should just buy you some dramamine and a "FISHING FOR DUMMYS BOOK"


yeah....I probably need the lessons. I'm kinda rusty since my days as a charter mate, or from being in the Sportsman's mag twice or from the 2 appearances on JBO. I probably couldn't handle it. I get bored easy and have a hard time handling small fish.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> before this gets outta hand, it's "Nawfuk"


norfuk. born and raised. Bayview/Oceanview.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

rattler said:


> norfuk. born and raised. Bayview/Oceanview.


I've lived in this area all my life and pronuonce it Norfuk as well, but he's right with the Nawfuk. All the old schoolers call it Nawfuk. I still use my pronunciation just because Nawfuk sounds too norhtern to me. But at any rate I think the Dr's right. I' from Sufffolk and my fionce still pronounces both of em with the olk instead of the uk. But she's from Buffalo so I guess point proven. 

Ben


----------



## Whitewater2 (Oct 30, 2008)

virginia boy 1 said:


> yeah....I probably need the lessons. I'm kinda rusty since my days as a charter mate, or from being in the Sportsman's mag twice or from the 2 appearances on JBO. I probably couldn't handle it. I get bored easy and have a hard time handling small fish.


your right i probably dont know what im talkin about 6 years first deck hand on a charter . 1 year gill-netting monkfish and bass - 3 months commercial longlining for tuna and swordfish ... wanna play this game i can go on forever ,jerkoff


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Whitewater2 said:


> your right i probably dont know what im talkin about 6 years first deck hand on a charter . 1 year gill-netting monkfish and bass - 3 months commercial longlining for tuna and swordfish ... wanna play this game i can go on forever ,jerkoff


none of which has anything to do with fishing in VA.....and you were the one that started the fishing lesson BS. You ever wonder why people down here talk crap about yankees, well...look in the mirror. Hopefully a mirror in the north somewhere. You moved here...not vice versa. If you can't take a little ribbing about fish names, then you personify the high-strung yankee shit that has infested our great state. You meet many Virginians up north? HELL NO...because we dont leave and go screw up someone else's state. 

Also, "first deck hand" means headboat. you were a squid monkey.

so....let's sum it up:
6yr squid monkey
1yr failing at netting
3mo failing at long-lining

I don't need a lesson in failure....

btw, which one of these permed man-princesses are you? the one in the middle?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow...this is getting good. 

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

...now now...3 moderators on 1 thread? Keep it nice or yall will go into time out!

Last warning. Keep the name calling at the playground.

And it is Nawfuk


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

btw, whitewater2, IF you are military:

Thank you. I take back everything I just said.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

basstardo said:


> Wow...this is getting good.
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:


I learned from the best beer-brewing Suffolkian I know.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Or is it Suffickian? Suffuckian?


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

basstardo said:


> Or is it Suffickian? Suffuckian?


might be suffickian. we'll ask him when he gets back from being outsick.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

virginia boy 1 said:


> might be suffickian. we'll ask him when he gets back from being outsick.


Thats really funny bucause today I was outsick, not fishing though. I had way too many :beer::beer::beer:'s I don't know what got into me, they justed tasted so good I couldn't help myself. BTW, i picked up a Belgian Wit beer kit yesterday, like a shocktop or bluemoon. Maybe we should have a Spring meet and greet and put some names with some faces. We can dicuss the variaying spellings of Suffolkian over a couple :beer:. VB, your giving the moderators hell. lol, Its pretty funny though, I just hope everybody can take a little ribbin, sometimes its hard to show what kind of emotion the txt represents. VB, how'd you guys do Sat? Anything going on the ocean this weekend? 

Ben


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Kill the thread.*

It's already made me ill. wdbrand.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Ben, a get together sounds awesome. You know anyone with a big enough house? 
Sunday we got skunked in the ocean, but found them inside the bay around CH. Caught about 11 between the 4 of us. All between 26-36in. Like boneheads we left the net at the dock, so I had to bail the small ones and gaff the bigger ones. Filleted them quick before the man got there. Got lots of meat in the fridge! Also caught a big American shad. Musta been 10lbs. He'll make good catfish bait whenever you want to go.

Just kidding. we released everything, and NO I didn't gaff anything. We may go this weekend again If you're interested:fishing:, or not too busy brewin' me a double chocolate wit stout lagerale.:beer: you suffolk head


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

wdbrand said:


> It's already made me ill. wdbrand.


c'mon wd! It's winter time and this thing is only 4 pages yet. It's bound to be good for another 4, eh?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*You're right Dr. Bubba,my dumb.*

Helps pass a cold day I reckon. wdbrand.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Not eating a good breakfact makes me sick.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

see....dam i cant even spale breakfast


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Here's a little local history on how people in our area pronounce Norfolk and other terms for anybody interested. 

http://hamptonroads.com/2009/01/odu-team-records-areas-accent-english-deep-roots


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

Out Sick said:


> Here's a little local history on how people in our area pronounce Norfolk and other terms for anybody interested.
> 
> http://hamptonroads.com/2009/01/odu-team-records-areas-accent-english-deep-roots


Ben, my wife is from North Jersey. The first time she met my grandparents who were both born and raised in buLAlin (1 syllable bull island), I had to play translator. She actually asked which way was "up the road" and "down the road". And when they said somebody was "goin ta town" on something, she thought they must have meant Newport News...haha! Not to mention the first time she road with them, and Pop told her to "crack the winda"....priceless!


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

i don't think i get up early enought to eat breakfast:fishing:.... figured i chime in


----------

